# Der wolfi-will-einen-Pyrrhon-Rohloff-Rahmen-haben Thread



## nightwolf (20. April 2008)

Hallo miteinander,

Mein Mountainbike hat seit einiger Zeit eine Rohloffnabe.
Nicht dass ich mir sowas leisten koennte, aber das habe ich halt einfach mal ignoriert  

Seitdem quaelt mich der Gedanke, dass ich dafuer ja eigentlich auch den passenden Rahmen haben sollte. Es ist mir jetzt gelungen, eine Situation zu konstruieren, dass ich einen Rahmen kaufen muss: Mein Sohn ist naemlich inzwischen gross, er soll mein Stadtfahrrad bekommen (neu aufgebaut, bleibt quasi nur der Rahmen uebrig von dem wie es jetzt aussieht), dann brauch ich meinen MTB-Rahmen als zukuenftiges Stadtfahrrad und dann *muss* ich mir ja einen neuen MTB-Rahmen kaufen, ich kann ja gar nicht anders 

Jetzt hab ich im Rohloff-Thread die Frage nach einem geeigneten Rahmen gestellt, und da wurde dieser genannt. Pyrrhon Rohloff mit Exzenter-Innenlager *JA!* Den moechte ich 
Orange ist OK als Farbe. Groesse, naja, ich sag mal: M (bin 1.78 m, Schrittlaenge 83 cm, RH beim Renner 55 cm, beim MTB bis dato so 45).
Also Wunschfarbe ist ueberfluessig, Cantisockel auch, Exzenter brauch ich halt 

Wo finde ich denn noch weitere Detailinfos? Also zum Beispiel wuerd ich gerne wissen ob die TL-Dose 68 oder 73 ist. _Edit: In den Exzenter passt ein 68er Lager. Das ist somit dank pdf-Katalog geklaert_. Und was fuer ein Steuersatz und Sattelstuetze passt.

Ja, ich schreib vll spaeter oder morgen noch mehr, jetzt muss ich erstmal meine Tochter ins Bett stecken 

LG + TIA .... Wolfi


----------



## nightwolf (21. April 2008)

Inzwischen hab ich noch folgende Info gefunden:
Steuersatz ist 1 1/8 -> normal, also nicht semi- / integriert oder so??

Bleibt noch die Frage welcher Sattelstuetzendurchmesser.

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Andres (23. April 2008)

Hallo,


der Sattelstützendurchmesser beträgt 30,9 mm.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## nightwolf (23. April 2008)

Dirk Andres schrieb:


> (...) der Sattelstützendurchmesser beträgt 30,9 mm. (...)


30.9?? Scheint selten zu sein  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Basscommander (24. April 2008)

Nee... gar nicht.
Gibts von Truvativ, Ritchey, Thomson, etc, etc, etc...

Grüße!
Der Mo

ps.: Sollte der gut sortierte Fachhandel auch auf Lager haben. Nicht unbedingt ne High-End-Stütze, aber zumindest ne einfache Patent-Stütze.


----------



## nightwolf (24. April 2008)

OK, Danke, ich haette dazu jetzt aber noch folgende Frage ...

Im jetzigen Rahmen ist eine Syncros drin, 27.2 mm
Da dieser Rahmen dann Stadtfahrrad wird, bin ich nicht so gluecklich damit, die Syncros-Stuetze dort zu verwenden.
Ich hatte also so ein bisschen in die Richtung ueberlegt, die Syncros ggf. mit Huelse im neuen Rahmen zu verwenden und fuer die Stadt dann eine billige 27.2er zu besorgen.
Oder ist Syncros eh nicht mehr angesagt und das klaut dann eh keiner mehr? Oder kann man die Syncros leicht 'anonymisieren'? Oder gibts noch irgendeine andere gute Idee?
Meine Motivation, bei der Stadtmoehre dann ohne Sattel und Stuetze dazustehen nach einem laengeren Parkintervall haelt sich verstaendlicherweise in engen Grenzen 

LG + TIA ... Wolfi


----------



## Basscommander (24. April 2008)

Dann macht man den Schnellspanner 'raus und nen Pitlock 'rein. Schon hat man ein Problem weniger.
Ich halte nichts von Adapterhülsen.
Dann lieber ne schöne, passende Stütze 'rein machen.

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## nightwolf (25. April 2008)

Naja, einen Sattelschnellspanner hab ich an diesem Rad (also am Stadtfahrrad) sowieso nicht ...
Ich tendiere eher dazu, zwei neue Sattelstuetzen zu kaufen und die Syncros Stuetze zum Verkauf anzubieten ... 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## nightwolf (30. April 2008)

OK, fuer die Sattelstuetze habe ich inzwischen eine Idee ... 

Mir ist aber noch eine andere Detailfrage eingefallen 

Wie hoch ist denn der Steuerkopf bei Groesse M? Nicht dass meine vorhandene Gabel vom Schaft her zu kurz ist  

LG + TIA ... Wolfi


----------



## nightwolf (14. Juni 2008)

So, nach einer gewissen Phase der Funkstille melde ich mich wieder  

Das war allerdings die Lieferzeit meines Rahmens  
Die war heute zu Ende und ich konnte ihn abholen. Fluggs habe ich auch mal Teile rangeschustert so dass es schon fast wie ein Fahrrad aussieht.







'Kleinigkeiten' fehlen jetzt aber noch, was aber hautptsaechlich die Nichtantriebsseite betrifft.
Es muss noch die richtige Achsplatte und die Bremsscheibe auf die Rohlex-Nabe (momentan ist noch die 'Drehmomentkruecke' dran) und auch die 'wireless' Schaltseilverlegung (mit etwas Phantasie kann man erkennen, dass die Schaltseile nur im Kringel um den Lenker gewickelt sind) ist natuerlich nicht funktionstuechtig  
Die Bilder sind leider nicht besonders gut geworden, sorry  






Mein letztes Angstmoment war noch, dass der Steuerkopf eventuell hoeher sein koennte als beim Vorgaenger _und damit dann der Gabelschaft zu kurz_, war aber nicht so  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## nightwolf (17. August 2008)

So, das Rad ist ja nun seit einiger Zeit fertig und sieht jetzt so aus:






Zonengrenze mit Zonenschein bei Sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (17. August 2008)

Schönes Tourenbike hast Du dir da aufgebaut 
mfg


----------



## nightwolf (26. Dezember 2008)

Das Zoni im Winterkleid (=Schlammpackung) 






LG ... Wolfi


----------



## DirkG (28. Dezember 2008)

Ist zwar schon aus dem letzten Jahr, aber passt zum obigen Bild!

Das schöne daran: die Rohloff funktioniert bei jedem Sch... wetter! Das schlechte: es gibt keine Ausrede mehr


----------



## nightwolf (11. Januar 2009)

Haehae, die gleiche Farbe wie meins 

Freitag nachmittag auf dem zugefrorenen Dechsendorfer Weiher:






LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Meister Krause (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo nightwolf und alle anderen Pyrrhon Besitzer,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, wie sich eure Rahmen so machen.
Ich denke auch stark darÃ¼ber nach mir diesen Rahmen zu kaufen, habe aber noch leichte Bedenken (wie bei jeder Ausgabe von mehreren hundert â¬).
Wie macht sich euer Exzenter? Benutzt ihr den Exzenter von Zonenschein? Knackt oder knarzt eure Kurbel/Innenlager?
Ich hab auch gehÃ¶rt "bei einem ExzenterInnenlager muss man schon manchmal die Schrauben nachziehen". Wie lÃ¤uft es bei euch?
Sonst noch irgendwelche besonderen Vor-/Nachteile?

Und hat der Rahmen eigentlich "LÃ¶cher" fÃ¼r nen GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger oder ein festes Winterschutzblech??

Danke, der Meister


----------



## nightwolf (5. Februar 2009)

Morgen Meister,

Deine Bedenken wegen der hohen Investition kann ich nachvollziehen. Fuer meine Zwecke ist der Pyrrhon Rohloff sicher auch eher die Oberklasseloesung, da ich den Grossteil meiner Kilometer mit anderen Raedern zuruecklege (Alltagsgurken sowie Rennrad). Aber dafuer soll jetzt MTB-Rahmen-maessig erst mal fuer viele Jahre Ruhe im Karton sein.

Der Exzenter macht bei mir keinerlei Probleme. Ich habe den Exzenter zusammen mit dem Rahmen bestellt. "Schrauben nachziehen" ist IMHO nicht richtig formuliert, was man machen muss, ist, den Exzenter ggf. mal neu einzustellen, weil sich die Kette laengt. Aber das ist normal, dafuer ist er ja da. Bei einer Kettenschaltung wird die Laengung der Kette vom Schaltwerk ausgeglichen - wenn man kein Kettenschaltwerk hat, muss man das halt anders machen. Und hierfuer ist Exzenter eine schoene Loesung; ich hatte das vor dem Kauf im Rohloff-Thread besprochen und es wurde recht einhellig zum Exzenter geraten.

Der Vorteil des Pyrrhon ist, dass Du einen absolut hochwertigen, leichtgewichtigen Markenrahmen aus Columbus-Rohren, hergestellt in heimischer Handarbeit, bekommst.
OTOH gibt es auch billigere Rahmen _(womit meines Erachtens die Nachteile des Zonenschein-Modells 100% abgegrast waeren)_. 
Klink Dich mal hier ein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=377085

Wie ich inzwischen gelernt habe, gibt es ein paar guenstige Modelle bei Chaka http://www.chaka.de/ (darf ich das im Zonenschein-Board ueberhaupt verlinken oder krieg ich dann Sperre   )

Es sind in der Serienversion *keine* Anschrauboesen fuer Gepaecktraeger vorhanden, auch keine Bohrung am oberen Quersteg _(siehst Du auch im zweiten Foto im Beitrag vom 14.06.2008)_. Da die Rahmen aber meines Wissens auf Wunsch auch geaendert werden koennen _(zumindest bekommst Du ausser der Auswahl aus drei serienmaessigen gegen Aufpreis auch jede andere Farbe)_, wuerde ich Dir hier einfach direkte Kontaktaufnahme empfehlen.

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Krause (5. Februar 2009)

Aha!
Danke dir Wolfi. Das hilft mir schon weiter.
Dann werd ich wohl mal bei Zonenschein durchklingeln...
Ich meld mich wieder, wenn ich ein Zonenschein vorweisen kann..

Gruß, der Meister


----------



## nightwolf (5. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem wieder mal Winter ist und das vierzehngaengige breitschlappige orange Waldmonster fuer diese Jahreszeit nun mal das beste Fahrzeug ist, habe ich es zur Zeit wieder haeufiger im Einsatz.

Inzwischen habe ich (voll der Blitzmerker wie ich nun mal bin, aber gut wenn man auch mal ueber sich selber lachen kann  ) auch mal die Sitzposition mit der meiner anderen Bikes (die beiden fuer den Alltag) verglichen und die Ursache gesucht, wieso ich mich auf dem Zoni irgendwie weniger wohl fuehl(t)e als auf den beiden anderen ...

Die Oberrohre heutiger MTBs sind laenger als das 'frueher' bei meinen Rahmen aus den 90er Jahren des verg. Jhdt. der Fall war, und das Zoni macht da keine Ausnahme. Deswegen habe ich jetzt einen deutlich (90 statt 130) kuerzeren Vorbau drin und den Sattel wieder ganz nach hinten geschoben. Somit sitze ich weiter hinten und kann insgesamt besser treten.





Sieht vll ein bissl krass aus mit dem 17° Vorbau negativ montiert, aber das lange OR und die hohe Gabel erfordern solch ein Setup. 
Jetzt koennte man natuerlich dann noch die Schaltseile kuerzen ... 

So oder so, im reichlich gefallenen Schnee ist das Rad mit den 2.3er Schlappen und der Rohlex einfach toll. Die Langlaeufer hab ich alle muehelos ueberholt und mir noch gedacht: _Und ich kann sogar auf Asphalt weiterfahren wo Ihr abschnallen muesst  _

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## nightwolf (5. Januar 2017)

Heute durfte das Zoni mal wieder in der Sonne glaenzen


----------

